# "& Maintenance Service?"



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

The owners manual (insert) lists the 5k oil change intervals "& Maintenance Service." Anybody have a list of exactly what those services are for W8s? The service manager only had a schedule of 1.8t/VR6/V6 services.


----------

